# GaDawgnDC's 440i Tanzanite Convertible ED



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Edited with Updated Links: 
First of all, let me thank everyone on here for their write-ups and advice which were instrumental in planning my ED. Yes, I know, these posts are late as WIFI was sporadic and I find posting is easier with a computer (than an iPhone).

Although my pick-up was officially planned for Monday, I couldn't wait and went to the Welt on Saturday to check it out. Everyone was friendly and helpful, as others on here have previously pointed out. Therefore, I was able to enjoy the lounge and sign all the paperwork ahead of schedule. While I was in the lounge, I found Das Buch! While spending months considering and reading up on ED, Frank325's write-ups inspired me to do my first ED (although he doesn't know it). Also, a special thanks to Albie9 who helped me with some last minute details. Luckily, I found them in the Bimmerfest book.














It was a rainy weekend, so I'm glad I spent Saturday in the Welt.

Although I had already signed the paperwork, I showed up at the Welt on time on Monday. Its a good thing, since I was able to see and film them bringing up my car in the elevator from the balcony. https://youtu.be/vZlTHYZBc38

Also any additional tips to posting pics and vids would be great.

The delivery display overview 








The VIEW from the Stairway to Heaven:













https://youtu.be/3RJ-ojpoeHc

The View from inside the car - 1 km ! Barely driven by anyone else 








Everyone at the Welt was so nice, they even opened up the sidewalk in front of the building to allow me to take these pictures.




















Then it was time to drive down to Garmisch to see where my Dad was stationed while in the Army, and then to Fussen for the 'official' photo. 







Afterwards, drove the Stelvio pass in Italy to Varenna/Lake Como, then Rapallo & Portofino, then onward to Nice France while doing side trips to various small towns along the Cote d'Azur. I can post those pictures later if anyone is interested.

Again, thanks to everyone for inspiring me to do the ED.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice! Congratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I would like to hear about the rest of your trip and also see your pics.


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks to Albie9, I was able to update my previous post to include 2 Videos. This next video is from when we were first approaching the car (I'm sure it brings back memories to everyone that has previously done an ED): 
https://youtu.be/z-OvDmX43-U

My Delivery Specialist was Adam Kultkowski who spent a long time going over all the added safety features which was extremely helpful - he actually was late to his next delivery. I didn't know that the Alarm "beep" is actually illegal in Germany, so he programmed it to be silent.








After my lap, it was time to head outside to take pictures in front of the Welt.






















Then off to Garmisch Partenkirchen and Fussen. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to drive on the Autobahn. I only got it up to 230 km just before the speed limit was changed to a slow 130.








Garmisch Partenkirchen has an Army Rec center where my father used to visit when he was in the Army, so I wanted to check out the quaint barvarian town that he enjoyed.






















Didn't spend much time in Fussen, mostly only there for dinner and for the night since I had a long drive ahead the next day. 








A guy on the tractor kept yelling at me, so after a quick picture at 'the spot', I headed out for Austria and Italy.


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

After some amazing scenery in Austria, I crossed into Italy and drove SS38 through the Stelvio Pass - an amazing drive going up and down. I was very fortunate that the pass at that time wasn't crowded or overrun with cyclists. Plus, I was able to pass the few slow drivers I came upon.


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

*Varenna, Lake Como*

Make it to Varenna on Lake Como and stayed at the Hotel Du Lac Varenna. Excellent service, fantastic views from the room, good breakfast and they even have their own private parking. Definitely recommend this hotel. The views from the room:
























I decided to just leave the car parked in the hotel's garage, and tour the area on foot or by boat.




































View of Varenna from the water:


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

*Villa Balbianello & Bellagio*

Villa Balbianello was used in several movies, from Star Wars to Casino Royal. Everywhere you'd look is a beautiful view. I could retire here and never get bored of the view.















































Bellagio is just as pretty as everyone says. There were several silk shops, cafe's and jewelry stores. I did buy 2 silk ties, which after figuring the exchange rate, I got an amazing deal. Each street is slightly different than the next, but all pretty. Flowers that would only bloom once in the States, seem to bloom all the time around Lake Como, like wisteria, hydrangeas, and oleander


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

*left Varenna for Rapallo & Portofino*

After several days, it was time to say 'goodbye' to lake como. I already miss the view from I had for breakfast each morning.









Next stop was Rapallo for a couple of nights. I used this as a base and took a boat over to Portofino. Both Rapallo & Portofino appeared as movie sets. All the building facades are painted to appear like they have elaborate stone and masonry work. It didn't take away from the views and amazing seafood.




































Taking the boat to Portofino provided excellent views of the Villas that you couldn't see from the street.





























Seems like many towns in the US have an Italian restaurant called Portofino, but here is the real one:


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

*Next stop - NICE*

On the way over to Nice, I got off the highways and took the serpentine road down to Monaco. and I stopped to pick out a yacht (yeah, I wish).








The view overlooking Monaco gives a false sense of calm. Instead, once in Monaco the streets were the most narrow (as narrow as those around Lake Como). To add to the driving frustration was the traffic and absent minded tourists walking right into the street without looking. I didn't stop and just wanted to get out there. I do NOT recommend driving in Monaco where the locals drive like its the Grand Prix everyday. You can just make out the Monte Carlo Casino along the water, look for it across from the blue yacht.








Nice and the Cote d Azure (if I'm spelling it correctly) was very much the resort are that I expected.





























After breakfast, yes I did have an omelet and a croissant






I then drove along the coast, a long long drive along the Mediterranean, through Cagnes-su-Mer, Antibes, Cannes, theoule su Mer, and finally Saint Tropez.















Just some random photos of parts of Saint-Tropez, that do not display all the tacky souvenirs and T-shirt shops that we have in the US. It's no longer the ritzy destination and instead it's is more of a tourist trap. Glad I went, but no desire to go back. However the Gazpacho saved the day




































For the drive back to NICE, I took the highway and ended up stopping at one of the service areas. Even in the gas station they sell croissants!


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

*end of the trip*

for the last full day in NICE, I decided to relax along the Mediterranean. Awww... laying on a chaise, under an umbrella, listening to the gentle waves crash, watching the ships roll in and watching them roll away again ... the good life 
































The 'beach' on the Mediterranean (no sand, no shells, just very sore feet trying to walk on shifting rocks)









The next day, it was finally time to turn in the car at TT car transit. I was able to put on 1,262 kilometers and drive in 4 countries.















What I've learned from this ED: 
Stop and take time to enjoy being there
Driving in Germany was wonderful, the opposite is true for driving in Monaco
Everyone should do an Alpine pass if they do an ED, I did Stelvio and loved it
 The Italians made great meals, but the desserts weren't at the same level
 The French made great desserts, but the meals weren't at the same level
 However in Germany and Austria, everything goes great with beer 

&#8230; and so now 'it' begins... _THE WAIT !_


----------



## Albie9 (Sep 17, 2010)

Strong work, and congrats! Glad you had a blast, glad to see some pics. Car looks great too! It'll be there before you know it. :beerchug:


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Albie9 said:


> Strong work, and congrats! Glad you had a blast, glad to see some pics. Car looks great too! It'll be there before you know it. :beerchug:


Thanks ! Hope the pics of the Welt, Stelvio pass and Lake Como are as you remember. Ready to go back?


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Enjoyed the photos and video clips. Thanks.


----------



## ajbeisler (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow your 440i is exactly what I want order in 2 yrs for my 50th. I also plan to take ED. Excellent selection.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

It's been about a month since the drop-off of your car. Is it on a ship and are you tracking its progress?


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Trinitony said:


> It's been about a month since the drop-off of your car. Is it on a ship and are you tracking its progress?


I was tracking the car on the Horizon Highway and watched it dock in England and Baltimore. Even though it docked Oct 4 In Brunswick Ga, it took until today for the PDC in South Carolina to email and confirm pickup on Nov 9. (I drove my dealer crazy with constant inquiries since it docked). I would have had it sooner if I didn't do the PCD.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I am glad to hear that your car will be back "home" on November 9. You are right that re-delivery at the BMW Performance Center usually takes longer than to an East Coast dealer. In fact it usually takes a couple of weeks longer. But your car did better than most cars dropped-off in Nice and picked up in Spartanburg - when I was tracking re-delivery of ED cars it took an average of 67 days, while your car only took 59 days. So your car moved pretty quickly. In any case I think the combination of European Delivery and Spartanburg re-delivery is worth the risk of a longer delivery as both are great experiences.


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Trinitony said:


> . But your car did better than most cars dropped-off in Nice and picked up in Spartanburg - when I was tracking re-delivery of ED cars it took an average of 67 days, while your car only took 59 days. So your car moved pretty quickly. In any case I think the combination of European Delivery and Spartanburg re-delivery is worth the risk of a longer delivery as both are great experiences.


That's good to know. Thanks! I also received paperwork from the PCD with the confirmation, which I didn't know , indicates that I may have to pay $300 extra in taxes to SC for picking up the car in SC. Is that a new requirement? I copied the statement below:

BMW Performance Center

Dear Performance Center Delivery customer,

*The following information only applies if you reside in the following states:
Arkansas, Indiana, Kentucky, Maryland, Mississippi, New Mexico, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Virginia, West Virginia, or the District of Columbia.

The State of South Carolina imposes a use tax of $300 upon the first use of a new vehicle in South Carolina, purchased from a state listed above. Since you will be taking delivery of your new vehicle in South Carolina, this tax may apply.

This first time use tax will not be collected by your retail center or the BMW Performance Center. Should the State decide to collect this tax from out-of-state consumers, it would be billed by the State of South Carolina and payable directly to the same.

The BMW Performance Center is not aware of any instance where the State of South Carolina has sought this first time use tax against any of our delivery customers. In the event taxes are assessed and taxes were paid in your home state, recovery of taxes may be available in full or part. Note that such recovery may not be available from states adjoining South Carolina.

We are sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you.

The BMW Performance Center
Company BMW of North America, LLC
BMW Group Company
Office address BMW Performance Center 1155 Highway 101 South Greer, SC 29651
Telephone Main - (864) 968-3000
Fax (864) 968-3142
Internet bmwusa.com
061907

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I have never heard of this tax being collected by the Performance Center. Probably because I live in one of the unlisted states. But a lot of Bimmerfesters pick up their car at the Performance Center and I have not heard mention of the tax in the past. Maybe it's new?


----------



## GaDawgnDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Trinitony said:


> I have never heard of this tax being collected by the Performance Center. Probably because I live in one of the unlisted states. But a lot of Bimmerfesters pick up their car at the Performance Center and I have not heard mention of the tax in the past. Maybe it's new?


Lucky, or unlucky, I live in DC. IF I get a bill from SC, I'll let everyone know so that no one else gets surprised

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

